# lower abdomin pain around my ovaries



## ShelleyElli

I'm experiencing a lot of cramp-like pain around my ovaries and in my lower abdomin area. My doc did all the tests and says everything looks normal (baby is healthy, no ovarian cist, etc.) but didn't really offer an explanation for my pain. The pain is made worse when I overextend myself (exercise at all, roudy intercourse) and made much worse when I eat. Because of this I've stopped exercising (my doc encouraged me to stop too) and all other rough activities :winkwink: and for a while I cut back on eating (almost no pain when I'm eating 1400-1700 calories) but I'm afraid that's not enough calories for me and my baby. :shrug: I really don't know what to do. Any thoughts?


----------



## lizziedripping

How many weeks are you? Round ligament pain sounds most likely explanation. It is in that area, and literally takes your breath away if you make sudden movements or vigorous exercise. 

It is perfectly harmless and is just the huge "elastic band like" ligaments which support your uterus, stretching as it grows. The pain is like a severe cramp - much like you might get in a calf muscle. It is particulary bad from 10/12wks onwards - I had in all 3 pregnancies. You will get used to it, and learn what sets it off.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Hoodini

Is the pain sharp or stab-like? Around 19 weeks I had cramping on my lower right side that radiated to my lower abdomen. Drs initially thought it was appendicitis but after 3 ultrasounds they finally found it to be partial ovarian torsion. Fairly rare but can occur as your uterus grows and pushes against your ovary, causing it to twist and untwist. Mine was made worst by exercise(especially running). Hope this helps..


----------

